# First split grip rod.



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Here is my first split grip and only my second rod build. The blank is a batson xsb 822.5 on a Fuji VSS reel seat and alps guides. I am not done yet. I still need to wrap five guides, split grip area, hook keeper, trim bands and fish markers. I will continue to update this thread as I go on.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Your wraps are awesome! How did you epoxy the reel seat? Does that mount over the grip?


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment. The reel seat was a bit tricky since I accidentally broke my last reel seat arbor. It would have been a lot easier with the arbor. The reel seat does go in the cork handle. That's what made it a tricky for me but I was able to figure it out.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Here is what my rod is starting to look like. Just need to finish wrapping the trim bands, fish markers and then the cp and epoxy.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

In between work and preparing for my move to the dfw area, I was finally able to finish my rod. I really like the feel of the rod. I am still having trouble getting my epoxy to level correctly, so I think I am going to switch brands. Either way the rod came in with a weight of 3.2oz which is not bad for my second complete build. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Very nice!!!!*

Looks GREAT!!!! Keep up the good work and I hope that you can get out on the water soon and try it out.:cheers:


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks! I will be taking a vacation from the 17th-27th of this month. I will be heading to SPI to do some serious fishing. I haven't fished at all in a yr. I am pretty excited that I get to spend time fishing with my dad. Can't wait.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Rod came out great. Which finish are you using?


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I am using prokote right now. I am thinking about switching to another brand though. I still need more practice on the finish. Still not getting a smooth finish. Stays a little uneven and sometimes looks like a football in the middle of the wrap. I think it has more to do with my technique though. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Looks great, Dru. Most problems w/ finish are trying to use too much for each app. Can't go wrong w/ multiple thin coats. Best of luck down south. Here's an early welcome to the metromess...where ya gonna be?


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice goags. I think I have been putting a little too much. I will try that. I will be moving from wichita falls to weatherford. I am pretty excited. I will be 2hrs closer to home. Still not close enough to the salt though. Within another couple of years, hopefully I will be closer to the coast. Ever since I moved up here I had to put my captains license in continuity so I wouldn't have to go through the whole process again. Oh how I miss the coast.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree with Goags. The football-shaped forms that you get on the guide wraps are caused by too much finish placed at one time. Tom Kirkman calls them the Winston bubbles. I had that problem when using too much of the thick epoxy. I now use the Flex Coat lite. I put on a thin coat, just enough to cover the thread and a second coat the next day. I haven't had a problem since I started doing it that way. Really nice rod.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice work


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Looks good and like the colors.


----------

